# ipade et iphone en bluetooth



## celeo (27 Décembre 2013)

bonsoir
comment relier et tranferer d un ipad a un iphone ou l inverse en bluetooth ,j ai active le bluet mais aaucun n est reconnu 
merci pour vos explications


----------



## cillab (28 Décembre 2013)

celeo a dit:


> bonsoir
> comment relier et tranferer d un ipad a un iphone ou l inverse en bluetooth ,j ai active le bluet mais aaucun n est reconnu
> merci pour vos explications



 chez APPLE cela ne fonctionne pas sur mon ancien 3050 samsumg pas de problémes  mais sur les IPHONES  niet dommage


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2013)

Il faut utiliser AirDrop pour faire un transfert de fichier entre appareil Apple...


----------



## doupold (29 Décembre 2013)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Il faut utiliser AirDrop pour faire un transfert de fichier entre appareil Apple...



A condition que les deux appareils soient sous iOs 7...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2013)

Oui bien sûre...


----------



## fcalat (29 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour , si tu veux transférer des photos entre Ipad et Iphone ,installe l'App Photoshare sur les deux et tu pourras en bluetooth .
A+


----------

